# Movies with driving horses



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 2, 2009)

Darby O'Gill and the Little People--an old Walt Disney with Sean Connery, has the most gorgeous tandem gig early in the movie when the squire drives into town. This lovely scene is especially great if you've ever experimented with driving tandem.

Anyone have other favorite movies with driving teams?


----------



## jleonard (Dec 2, 2009)

That was my favorite movie when I was little, I had forgotten about it! Now I'm going to have to go watch it and look for the tandem


----------



## susanne (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm going to be ridiculous and mention an animated film -- The Corpse Bride. They drive around in a little carriage pulled by a Hackney Pony (or thereabouts) that looks like a slightly taller version of Mingus.

This one also barely counts -- in Dances with Wolves, when the Indians kill the mule skinner, his last words are "don't hurt my mules." (or something to that effect)

Sorry...these are the first ones that came to mind, but they really aren't what you asked for! I'll have to think back over the historical dramas...


----------



## MiniHGal (Dec 3, 2009)

Hmmm...I'm going to have to watch that just to see the tandem!

A couple that I've seen recently:

Kate and Leopold--there's a scene in NY (?) where he takes off with a carriage horse (from a for-hire carriage), that magically has a saddle and riding reins on it.....to go rescue Kate. It's pretty entertaining (and the horse is an Andalusian, I think).

My Fair Lady--uses about the same four turnouts for all the outside carriage horses. And seeing as there are several songs set outside, you see a lot of the same horses.



Plus there's racing horses! (they look a little weird, but hey)


----------



## REO (Dec 3, 2009)

Wizard of Oz. I'm in love with the little "leaf" carriage Dorothy rides in in the Munchkin City pulled by 2 black "minis". It was gorgeous and I wonder where it is now!

And in Ben Hur, those grey beauties he drove in the chariot race!


----------



## HorseMom (Dec 3, 2009)

The A and E version of Pride and Prejudice has lots of great carriages. Singles, pairs, and four in hand. I love that movie, lots of horses and Colin Firth.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 3, 2009)

Wizard of Oz! I'd forgotten that little carriage. And of course I love the chariots in Ben Hur!

Those carriage horses in Pride and Predjuice are lovely--also the costumes. I'm not crazy about that story, but it's worth seeing for the costumes.

I will have to check out Kate and Leopold. I think there used to be a post boy that rode one of the driving horses in the old days. (In some historical books, he is mentioned and is shackled somehow.) So having a saddle might have been reasonable.

Netflix, here I come!


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 3, 2009)

OMG Yesterday I watched Santa Clause 3 [The escape clause]

And there is a MINI in it that looks EXACTLY LIKE MINE! {this being mine--->





And if u havent seen it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yf5yzWvfhXI !!!!!!!!!at 2:45 has the mini!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kendra (Dec 3, 2009)

Stardust has a great four in hand! Definitely a competitve team in real life, I'd say. Also a very cute haflinger.


----------



## MiniHGal (Dec 4, 2009)

Ah, Marsha, if only! Unfortunately it was one of the present day new york carriage company turnouts, and a single. Not so much....especially as in another shot there is a clear view of a tiny little harness saddle.


----------

